# Carbon Fiber Repair



## saiellos

Greetings, Has anyone used RRVelo in Watsonville for CF repair?
Cracked my TT a weekago and was looking to see if anyone can give me a recommendation?
www.roadrunnervelo.com


----------



## bikerbert

There's also a fella named Rich in San Mateo that is supposed to be pretty good. I've got a frame that is cracked also, and I was going to use him. You could always send it to Calfee.


----------



## BluRooster

Call George at Slough's. I know he had a bike fixed and he may have used Calfee, but not certain. He's open on Monday, Wednes, Fri and Sat after 11AM

http://www.yelp.com/biz/sloughs-bike-shoppe-san-jose

Trent


----------



## rhauft

*Calfee Design*

I've had 3 different carbon frames repaired by Calfee. Each time, good as new.
Why mess around:
http://www.calfeedesign.com/howtosendrepair.htm


----------



## Rushfan

saiellos said:


> Greetings, Has anyone used RRVelo in Watsonville for CF repair?
> Cracked my TT a weekago and was looking to see if anyone can give me a recommendation?
> www.roadrunnervelo.com


I read on an old thread somewhere that the repair guy for RRVelo worked for years at Calfee before branching out on his own. I'm considering using RRVelo.

Post about your experience after.


----------



## jefflimpt

I used RRvelo to repair my frame. It looks great and I have not had any problems with it. I have only put about 200 miles on it, but I feel comfortable riding it. Actually feels very solid. The repair is done with multiple layers of carbon fiber wrapping. They do very good work. I would go back to them if I ever needed it again. 
If you check out the website, that is my specialized roubaix sl pictured.


----------



## goose127

I would second Calfee. I took my Scott CR1 in for repair and they were able to help. Heck you can drop it off yourself if you don't mind driving down to Watsonville.


----------



## aeinct

My Orbea developed some cracks where the chain stay meets the seat tube. I priced both Calfee and RR Velo. RR was substantially less expensive. I shipped it out to RR. Edgar fixed it and sent it back on time and for the quoted price. It's beautiful - you'd never know. I've only put a few hundred miles on it since, but so far, so good.


----------



## w4ta

I had my Felt F2 repaired at Calfee... just got it back last week. Seamless work... you'd really have to be looking for the patch job to even see it. James was great to work with. I dropped the frame off personally and got a nice look around their operation. Very cool location, very helpful folks.

And from everything I've read, the repairs are rock solid (could you imagine the liability if the repairs were weak?).


----------



## DMFT

*Funny this came up.....*

I have been fortunate enough (oddly) to have seen both Calfee & RRVelo's work on the SAME frame. Calfee fixed a sliced TT from a brake lever and RRVelo refinished the entire front triangle of an old Scott Strike mountain bike frame YEARS later after the bike was sold to a friends brother-in-law.

Again, Calfee's patch held solid for YEAR'S and I expect nothing less of the re-finish job (which is beautiful BTW) performed by RRVelo. Each in my book get's a :thumbsup: and I really think it comes down to price.

- When I get around to having an old Gary Fisher (Trek) carbon hardtail re-finished (soon) I am going with RRVelo, he worked for Calfee for many years and will do the same job for less.


----------

